# OBS Link will not launch on mac os



## daved26 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hoping someone can help!
I have newly rebooted mac running catalina 10.15.5. I am trying to install OBS Link without any luck.
I have tried installing 4.9.0, 4.7.1 and 4.5.1(deleting the program and trying the next) and none of them seem open up or show in the menu bar?

Anyone else come across this issue? 
Extra info ... I have installed the latest NDI plugin, Game Capture HD which connects fine to the capture card, and also running OBS 25.0.8. NDI source shows up in OBS but does not show the capture card in the settings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maxgraham (Jul 18, 2020)

Yes exact problem. It was working fine for a few weeks then all of a sudden it won't launch at all. when I double click the icon reacts then nothing happens. Did you find a solution?


----------



## daved26 (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes I finally figured it out! For me it was the webcam i was using that was the cause of the problem. I had an old microsoft life cam circa 2012 (should of realised when it was a microsoft product haha). I purchased a cheap no-brand to see if it would do anything (https://www.harveynorman.com.au/full-hd-1080p-usb-webcam.html) and i literally plugged it in and everything worked perfectly.
If its an older webcam maybe consider borrowing a newer WC and maybe not a microsoft one and see how it goes?!?!

The only problem I have now is I am trying to live stream using an iPhone 11, iMac and elgato HD60s and have me and games playing at the same time. Everything is working fine in SLOBS BUT I can NOT for the life of me connect the sound from the mobile to my bluetooth headset cause the capture card takesup the jack along with the only sound channel on the phone.


----------



## daved26 (Jul 31, 2020)

Try simply disconnecting the webcam and see if OBS link boots up if it does you have found your answer in short!


----------

